# Gotta love those crunches and pushups, eh?



## budda (Aug 24, 2008)

so, we have this weight loss thing going on. that's cool, i need to get in shape anyway.

as of now, im doing 4 sets of 25 crunches a night, trying to get as many pushups as possible in between the sets - i did 'em all at the end tonight, because its kinda late.

i just had to buy a pair of size 34 jeans today. that's new. im not sure how that works, i think its the fit? either way, im ecstatic and weirded out .

anyone else have a little nightly regimen?

im hoping to see some results in about a month


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 24, 2008)

results are always epic win, nice dude.

mine workout is crossfit at 7am

my nightly is trying to find the end of the internet


----------



## budda (Aug 24, 2008)

im thinking about jogging this week since im done work, but i dont like the thought of jogging outside - still self-conscious.

what exactly is a crossfit?

you should look up doing a 210


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness

I cant find anything about a 210 ??


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 24, 2008)

34 jeans and you self conscious?
sounds like you dont have much to be worryed about mate 
and running outdoors is always more interesting imo


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 24, 2008)

I can fit into a 34", but it's uncomfortable. I'm quite happy that my 36" pants now fall right off my ass without a belt, though.


----------



## budda (Aug 24, 2008)

im laughing that the 38's i could barely squeeze into this time last year are obscenely big in the waist lol.

yeah the one pair of 34's is nice, but there's still the "muffintop" at the pantline that im trying to get rid of.

lopez, if i recall correctly this is a 210:
find a place where you can run a bit, preferably a gymnasium or something. you'll need 2 people
- person A does 20 pushups
- A fireman carries B to the other side of the room
- B does 20 pushups
- B fireman carries A to original point
- A does 19 pushups
- A fireman carries..

etc, down to 0. apparently its pretty intense, according to my buddy who did reserves this summer.
- fireman


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

just did 125 crunches!

gonna do 4 sets of 30 for the rest of the week, see how that goes. gotta keep workin on them pushups too..


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 26, 2008)

That crossfit is really odd.

100 pull ups, even separated, is a TON. But 100 squats is jack shit, comparatively. It's kind of oddly balanced. If someone was doing 100 pull-ups, the equivalent for the huge leg muscles would be like say... 1000 Hindu squats. Or 100 squats with some mad weight.


Although, the mixing it up is neat. I mix my routine up, too. Weights (lotsa reps) and the bike on on days, calisthenics (push-ups, pull-ups, etc.) with stretching on off days. Plus, I usually take 3-4 mile rapid walks 3-4 times per week, on any day. And lots of rest, too, for building.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 26, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That crossfit is really odd.
> 
> 100 pull ups, even separated, is a TON. But 100 squats is jack shit, comparatively. It's kind of oddly balanced. If someone was doing 100 pull-ups, the equivalent for the huge leg muscles would be like say... 1000 Hindu squats. Or 100 squats with some mad weight.
> 
> ...



To be fair, it was 300 squats. (Aug 25)  + A mile before and after that. And FWIW, my legs were sore the same as when I do heavy weight squats. (I did a variant of that particular workout though).
Also you're trying to beat the clock so it's pretty rapid.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Running is a great cardio exercise, but I never liked its effects on the knees.

You get the same benefits with swimming and cycling, but without the impact. I always think about running, but put it off.  Every time I do, my knees say, "WHAAAAAT!"


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

i tried the elliptical, but it just feels wrong to me.

another alternative to running that a dude showed me at the gym last year is, the stairmaster. and the one at school is fucking nuts. 10 minutes on that and you've sweated at least a pound lol


----------



## Drew (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been good about riding - I'm probably loggin somewhere around a hundred miles a week, I'd guess - but not so good on pushups and situps. Budda, thanks for the example - I'll try to catch up with you.  

I used to be a 33, and can still kind of wear my 33 waist pants, but they're a bit snug. I'd started buying 34's this year because they just weren't comfortable anymore. I'm still a 34, but I'm wearing my belts one hole tighter than I used to, which is a good sign...


----------



## Sentient (Aug 26, 2008)

Drew said:


> I've been good about riding - I'm probably loggin somewhere around a hundred miles a week...


Dude, that's awesome. Good job. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Running is a great cardio exercise, but I never liked its effects on the knees.


 Same here. I can do 60+ mile bike rides with no problem, but if I just try to jog a couple of miles, I'm sore for the next 3 days.  

I guess if I did it more, though, the body would adjust. The impact of it just feels so rough.


----------



## Drew (Aug 26, 2008)

I just HATE running. Cycling is a blast. Running sucks. I enjoy cycling. I loathe running. So, I'm excited to do the former, but I'm never in the mood to do the later. Thus, every time I've tried to get back in shape by running it's lasted no more than a week, while I've been riding faithfully two months now.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 26, 2008)

Drew said:


> I've been good about riding - I'm probably loggin somewhere around a hundred miles a week, I'd guess



That's a pretty good amount of riding there.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 26, 2008)

Drew said:


> I just HATE running. Running sucks. I loathe running.



 It was my parents 30th anniversary this week and my Dad asked for a new bike, when it arrived he said I could use it whenever I wanted (for a price...hahaha, typical Dad-joke)

I might take him up on that because...well:



Drew said:


> Running sucks.


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

my bike still needs some minor repairs before i'd trust it to get me around town all the time, let alone railin the trails.

maybe next summer.. we shall see!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2008)

i used to be a 34, but they don't fit quite as well anymore, so i just bought some 33s, and i'm really happy about that.

i've started exercising quite a bit more as well budda. i don't have any daily sort of routine, but i make it a point to get in some exercise every day now. i'm also eating a lot healthier.

and i too hate running with a passion.


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

hehe, try the elliptical or stairmaster!

considering i was a 40 7 months ago, and a 38 4 months ago, and my 3 newest pants have been 2 36's and a pair fo 34's.. the 34's are much baggier in the legs though - they're my comfort jeans haha.

i dont think i'd fit into a 34 of the jeans w/ tighter legs though, too manly 

i cracked myself up when i noticed that my arms are as big as my 14 year old brother's legs hehe


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Drew said:


> I just HATE running. Cycling is a blast. Running sucks. I enjoy cycling. I loathe running. So, I'm excited to do the former, but I'm never in the mood to do the later. Thus, every time I've tried to get back in shape by running it's lasted no more than a week, while I've been riding faithfully two months now.



Yep. 

I used to love running, but I'm old now. And cycling, or my exercise bike (I listen to audio or watch videos) is always fun. In fact, cycling is one of the best, funnest sports ever. What a joy.


----------



## Sentient (Aug 26, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> In fact, cycling is one of the best, funnest sports ever. What a joy.


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

i biked to the gym and back today, doesnt take long and its not hard.. nice to ride for a little bit. nice breeze too .

30 benchpresses, a 4-minute jog to a song, some free weight stuff...

yup, im mildly sore. awesome.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Mar 3, 2009)

The only workout type thing I do (besides powersex) is prison twists: Hang upside-down (from your knees) and boxer twists with a BIG fucking weight on your chest (For me 40 lbs usually does the trick).

These have never hurt me and I think it's more fun than just about anything.


----------



## budda (Mar 6, 2009)

as of monday, i hit the gym 5 days a week so i have the work-out thing covered


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 6, 2009)

idk I don't agree with crossfit- they have a 'one-size-fits-all' approach to their program exercise-wise. you really shouldn't be deadlifting, etc for speed... you can really fuck yourself up... people need to be trained to exercise in that way.

personally idk. I swim and work out three days a week. Last year though my nightly regimen (ok sometimes I skipped a night) was 500 pushups, 1000 crunches (alternating between crunches, bicycles, etc). Done idk in sets of 25/50 or so


----------



## budda (Mar 6, 2009)

the pushups and crunches sounds like serious overkill to me..


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 7, 2009)

pullups, do em imo


----------



## Jason (Mar 7, 2009)

budda said:


> the pushups and crunches sounds like serious overkill to me..



It is. Very much overtraining


----------



## lava (Apr 28, 2009)

How I like to exercise:

- Combo crunch/leg lifts. Been doing them for months and still can't do more than 25 at a time, they are ass kicking! My abs are quite rock hard now
- Cycling (it's awesome!)
- Push-ups
- Chin-ups and pull-ups
- Rock climbing gym (this is as awesome as cycling!)


----------



## lobee (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been on this health kick lately and I'm starting to see some results. For diet I've cut out most unnecessary sugar. I've never been a big soda drinker so it's only water and milk there...and beer(can't help it, I love great beer). I'm eating small meals every 3 hours trying to get a good mix of protein, carbs, and healthy fats(chicken, turkey, milk, cheese, nuts, wheat bread, carrots, lettuce, bananas, green apples, pasta, and some red meat). Desserts and sweets have almost become completely undesirable.

Sometimes I'll get some cardio in before breakfast by taking my dog for a mile walk at just a fast enough pace to *not* look like a dorky speed walker fruit cake. From there I'll either hit the heavy bag for about 15 minutes(extremely tiring) or do a set of jumping jacks until my legs fail and repeat for about 4 sets.

I do my weight training in the evening or at night. I need to buy some more weights so I can improve on my bench and deadlifts though; 150 lbs. is way too easy. But I'm not looking to be huge, just fit and healthy with a reasonable amount of muscle mass.

Having a plan is key to a great workout, and the results will keep you going. I recently came across this workout and I never would have pushed myself that hard if I wasn't following a plan. Circuit training without rests between exercises is no joke. 

I've been doing body weight exercises too and they're pretty fun and challenging. I'm still at a very basic level, but I plan on getting into it more once I increase strength and lose more fat. At a slightly overweight 6'3" I have a bit more mass to hold up than a shorter person. Linkys:
Beast Skills
Planche Progressions(they start about half way down the page)


----------



## budda (Apr 28, 2009)

congrats ben!

the 6 meals a day thing is not something I can do right now - i try to time snacks well.

i havent had a meal since 11:30, its 9:20 - studying, and a jam session that went for 2 hrs KO'd a reasonable dinner time.

When I get home I"m going to do my own grocery shopping so I can keep eating healthy - and I need to look up simple exercise I can do this summer on top of what i already have planned. And i try to work out in the mornings whenever possible.

I kind of want to put some muscle on - I have trimmed a fair bit of fat, but there's still some there hanging around the pantline. I'm halfway to my goal though


----------

